# whatcha think of theses.



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)

I made these to day. Think I could sell them?


----------



## therron258 (Oct 17, 2007)

i would say you could sell them, whats with the two different kinds of braid on the bottom one?


----------



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)

The blue and yellow I just now saw that have to look at waht i did. I am in the works of pricing now but it looks like I could sell them for around half of the cheapest I have found on here.


----------



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)

I know what I did know. Just another option thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Bowtech Brother (Mar 9, 2008)

Look really good to me. I also think you could sell them.


----------



## redarrow79 (Jan 21, 2009)

therron258 said:


> i would say you could sell them, whats with the two different kinds of braid on the bottom one?


It's the same braid, he just got his colors mixed up when he came out of the cobra stitch.:darkbeer:


----------



## itz gunnar (Jan 25, 2009)

Those look really nice are they wrist slings for a bow sorry if its a dumb question


----------



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)

redarrow79 said:


> It's the same braid, he just got his colors mixed up when he came out of the cobra stitch.:darkbeer:



Bingo!! I preffer the one I switched over the one I started out with.


----------



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)

itz gunnar said:


> Those look really nice are they wrist slings for a bow sorry if its a dumb question


Yeah they are just not completely done just practicing and messing around with diffrent types of braids and knots.


----------



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)

Bowtech Brother said:


> Look really good to me. I also think you could sell them.


In the works on getting everything priced out now. We are looking at like 6 bucks TYD. Going to be offering 2 diffrent braids an 2 diffrent wide backs so lots a choices in 22 diffrent colors.


Keep your eyes peeled for "Poormans Bow Slings"


----------



## Illustrator (Aug 9, 2007)

Looks nice, and the price is decent... You'll have some competition from Slingbraid, though! Good luck!


----------



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)

Illustrator said:


> Looks nice, and the price is decent... You'll have some competition from Slingbraid, though! Good luck!



Well thank you.

just a personal thought but his are priced a little high. just my MHO


----------



## redarrow79 (Jan 21, 2009)

There are already so many "slingmakers" on AT I think you'll have a hard time making any real money at it. I'm sure you'll sell some at those prices, but be careful how much you invest in this little enterprise:wink:.


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER (Jan 1, 2007)

Awesome!, how much you want for the orange and black one...?

Lol, great work!


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

They look awesome! You better get ready to make some slings Bro!


----------



## NARLEYHORNS (Jul 7, 2007)

redarrow79 said:


> There are already so many "slingmakers" on AT I think you'll have a hard time making any real money at it. I'm sure you'll sell some at those prices, but be careful how much you invest in this little enterprise:wink:.



Go for it they look "GREAT", besides Obama will bail you out if you get in to deep.:darkbeer:


.


----------



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)

ricksmathew said:


> They look awesome! You better get ready to make some slings Bro!



oh I am ready got plenty of time.



NARLEYHORNS said:


> Go for it they look "GREAT", besides Obama will bail you out if you get in to deep.:darkbeer:
> 
> 
> .



You know I could use maybe a million not to much. You know how I go about getting bailout money:wink:


----------



## steyrsdad (Nov 30, 2008)

*i like them what colors do you have*

:bump2:


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

So your going to be selling these for $4 thats a deal half of the lowest price Huntress85 has them for sale for $8 right now


----------



## DosEquis (Jan 4, 2009)

NARLEYHORNS said:


> Go for it they look "GREAT", besides Obama will bail you out if you get in to deep.:darkbeer:.


No he wont, you're not making cars or helping welfare moms buy $450,000 homes.

oh, and I'll take a blue and gold!


----------



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)

DBLLNGR said:


> So your going to be selling these for $4 thats a deal half of the lowest price Huntress85 has them for sale for $8 right now


LOL no sorry I just saw that today so you got me but I will be cheaper then her on most. Will have just one price no matter what color (as long as I have it) or style wideback





steyrsdad said:


> :bump2:



I will have a color list up shortly.



DosEquis said:


> No he wont, you're not making cars or helping welfare moms buy $450,000 homes.
> 
> oh, and I'll take a blue and gold!



I gotcha man send me a pm will let you know when I get started.



Should be no later then late next week. Keep your eyes peeled in the classifieds. Thanks everyone for the interest. The Poormans Bow Sling is coming!!!!


----------



## caliwhackmaster (Feb 14, 2007)

Wanna get me a Microsoft Publisher or similar flier file done up and I can hand them out to all the dealers I deal with daily. Might end up with a bunch of orders that way. Pm me for my email or other contact info


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

They look high quality and usually I would say you could sell them... But there are already a couple sling makers on AT and it may be hard trying to jump in with them. Good luck if you choose to try it!


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

I'd be interested in one just like the middle one in orange and black.


----------



## smrtguy (Feb 24, 2009)

*Be original*

Undercut everyone. The local guy loves Walmart just like he will love you.


----------



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)

smrtguy said:


> Undercut everyone. The local guy loves Walmart just like he will love you.



Well if they wanna over charge thats there problem no mine. I'm not in it to to make a killing just some extra cash and spend some of my time during the day doing something that is kinda fun.


----------



## bowtechwv (Jan 14, 2006)

I will take one in blue and gray and one in black and lime send me your info. Thanks Terry.


----------



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)

*better pics*

Thanks for all the interest from everyone and the preorders. I have included some better pics.

I will start a thread in the classifieds when I am ready to take orders but you can put in a request now just send me a pm and tell me what you want. Right now I dont have enough materials to make any to full size I just wanted to try it an see what the results would be. I should have all the stuff by late next week or early the following



*superbuckeye and bowtechwv* sent pm's














*Archerykid12* is this what you would like?


----------



## 57Frontier (May 25, 2006)

One suggestion...make em as tight as you can. They look cleaner and will hold up better with use. Good luck with the sales.


----------



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)

57Frontier said:


> One suggestion...make em as tight as you can. They look cleaner and will hold up better with use. Good luck with the sales.



Thanks 57 I will keep um tight. :wink: I dont like them loose either:wink:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

smrtguy said:


> Undercut everyone. The local guy loves Walmart just like he will love you.


wow this was a needed post in this thread if he feels he can offer a great product at cheaper than others so be it he can do what he wants


----------



## iharangozo94 (Feb 27, 2009)

Illustrator said:


> Looks nice, and the price is decent... You'll have some competition from Slingbraid, though! Good luck!


ya and the bling sling...those are pretty cool. how long does each one take to make


----------



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)

iharangozo94 said:


> ya and the bling sling...those are pretty cool. how long does each one take to make


Depends on what kind I make anywhere from 10 mintues to maybe a half hour or longer if the kids are bothering me lol


----------



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)

archerykid12 said:


> wow this was a needed post in this thread if he feels he can offer a great product at cheaper than others so be it he can do what he wants




thats my thoughts AK12 thanks for putting it that way


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

I like how you did the blue and yellow one. I have made my own cobra stitch slings but cannot figure out how to do it like that. I may have to get one . What is the final price to my door?


----------



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)

TN ARCHER said:


> I like how you did the blue and yellow one. I have made my own cobra stitch slings but cannot figure out how to do it like that. I may have to get one . What is the final price to my door?


I will keep ya posted as to final price and a color selction in a couple days.


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Looking good GENERAL. I'll order one when i get my next bow. Still can't decide.:teeth:


----------



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)

Northwest75 said:


> Looking good GENERAL. I'll order one when i get my next bow. Still can't decide.:teeth:




Well when you decide you can order from the classifieds here or at Fob nation.


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

Just got mine in the mail today and I must say I am pleased. This is exactly how I hoped it would be. Prefect colors to match my new Bucknasty's string. Great work and thanks again!


----------



## fl.phenom (Dec 9, 2008)

*thanks*

Got my slings today they are sweet Orange and Blue Go Gators Great product great serivce Quick delivery Thanks


----------



## unknowensniper (Mar 1, 2009)

Where can you get a hold of some paracord? looks like fun


----------



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)

superbuckeye said:


> Just got mine in the mail today and I must say I am pleased. This is exactly how I hoped it would be. Prefect colors to match my new Bucknasty's string. Great work and thanks again!





fl.phenom said:


> Got my slings today they are sweet Orange and Blue Go Gators Great product great serivce Quick delivery Thanks



Thanks for the good word guys.

Anyone intersted can check out my thread in the classifeds http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=865631 or email me at [email protected] 

New colors coming soon


----------



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)

unknowensniper said:


> Where can you get a hold of some paracord? looks like fun



just google "paracord" you'll find alot


----------



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)

*Emrald Green/ Dark Brown 1 cobra 1 fat daddy*


----------



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)

The new colors have arrived FINALLY I am up to 26 colors now.

*Black...White...Olive Drab...Red...Purple...Silver Grey...Charcoal Grey...Tan...Royal Blue...Kelly Green...Gold...Neon Pink...Neon Turquiose...Neon Yellow...Dark Green...Colonial Blue...Navy Blue...Camo...Burgandy...Neon Orange...Rust...Electric Blue...Emerald Green...Neon Green...Dark Brown...Foliage Green*


----------



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)

Just a heads up checkout the new thread http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=920596


----------



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)

*Black/Silver/Colonial Blue/Pink*


----------



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)

*Neon Orange/Charcoal 3D Belt*


----------



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)

:shade::shade::shade::shade:


----------



## kyfirefighter (Dec 20, 2008)

do you use the same cobra stitch on the belt with 2 strands inside and 2 strands for the braid and how much para cord did it take?


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

I saw the title and expected something completely different. (.)(.)
Looks good. I may have to learn to make those someday


----------



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)

kyfirefighter said:


> do you use the same cobra stitch on the belt with 2 strands inside and 2 strands for the braid and how much para cord did it take?


yeah did it the same as the cobra stitch and it took ALOT lol to make a 40 inch belt.


----------



## bschneid25 (Aug 24, 2009)

what kind of material do you use to make these slings


----------



## MojaveBob (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice.


----------

